# Wisconsin Robin engine



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

I am working on a Wisconsin Robin engine (only numbers I found were model 450v and serial number 800468).It will start up and run, but it runs wide open all the time even when I move the throttle to slow position.Can anyone out there explain what to do???


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check and make sure the throttle butterfly has not come off of the throttle shaft, and that the throttle shaft is not broken in the carburetor.


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

worked on one this past weekend found that the throttle shaft was stuck in the open position, old fuel had gummed it up, good luck, Light Mechanic


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

Was it a hard to free it up.and how did you free it up? 
Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

when you say you moved the throttle to the slow position, are you talking about the control cable or the actual throttle on the carburetor?

If the throttle is stuck on the carburetor, then you may need to spray it with some cleaner to dissolve any gum or varnish that may be causing it to bind.


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

When i move the cable it will not idle down,but if i move the throttle on the carb.,it does idle down.I think it just needs a good shot of cleaner.What do you recommend?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Any brand of carburetor cleaner spray should be just fine. I use Super Tech from Wal-Mart. It may also need a static governor adjustment as well.


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

I cleaned it out with carb cleaner from Wal Mart seems to have helped a lot. Thanks for the assistance and advice.Hope to stay in touch.


----------

